# How to obtain gentoo-sources patches?

## chessmaster

If i have a kernel from main-line how can i obtain the gentoo-sources patches to apply to a "vanilla" kernel.

[/quote]

----------

## John R. Graham

Not really necessary as gentoo-sources is vanilla-sources plus the Gentoo patches. Just emerge the equivalent gentoo-sources kernel.

- John

----------

## chessmaster

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Not really necessary as gentoo-sources is vanilla-sources plus the Gentoo patches. Just emerge the equivalent gentoo-sources kernel.
> 
> - John

 

Ok thanks for the input. Is there a place on the web to find subsequent related patches to include with gentoo-sources. In regards to my cpu amd fx 4400 "vishera"?

----------

## John R. Graham

Just so we're clear, do you want just the patches that are included with gentoo-sources or do you want something in addition?

- John

----------

## chessmaster

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Just so we're clear. do you want just the patches that are included with gentoo-sources or do you want something in addition?
> 
> - John

 

I was not clear in my post. Apologies. But, Im just intrested in patches not the kernel itself. In particular  related to  my cpu like in this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-961748.html. Thanks.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Take a look at the ebuild. It leads you to patches dir.

----------

## chessmaster

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Take a look at the ebuild. It leads you to patches dir.

 

Thanks I got just exactly what I need  :Smile: 

----------

